# Should I stay or go?



## MotoGP1199 (Aug 11, 2014)

I see a ton of value in having a good work environment. I'd rather make slightly less and work with people that I like then show up everyday and be miserable. That being said I'm sure there are other companies with good employees, a more knowledgeable journeyman and financially stable. The good thing is that your not in a hurry. I would look for another company, spend the time to try and talk with employees and see what you find. As long as its a safe work place it seems like you can afford to spend the necessary time to find a place that better suits your goals and needs without just jumping ship. Your young and a good foundation will be important for your career.


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Documented two years?*

I'm guessing non-union? 
Are you going to school?
Is you work time doumented?

If you are going to school and your time counts, stay at it unless something better comes up and lets you continue the school and hours.

If you are not going to school and your hours are not documented, start looking now. 

Without documentation you are wasting your time, it don't count toward a jorneyman.

Good luck
Cowboy


----------



## abean707 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks MotoGP119 and just the cowboy

They do put me through a state approved apprenticeship program so all of my time counts toward my license. It's just hard to know what else is out there being so new to the trade. I appreciate the good advice from you guys. Thanks!


----------



## just the cowboy (Sep 4, 2013)

*Forty more years to learn*




abean707 said:


> Thanks MotoGP119 and just the cowboy





abean707 said:


> They do put me through a state approved apprenticeship program so all of my time counts toward my license. It's just hard to know what else is out there being so new to the trade. I appreciate the good advice from you guys. Thanks!


Finish your apprenticeship before you do anything else. You will be learning till the day you retire. 

THIS IS THE BEST PLACE TO LEARN. Yes I yelled it out, but it is true, I have been in the trade for over forty years and I am still learning. Most of the new things I learn are on this site.


----------



## Signal1 (Feb 10, 2016)

^^Good advice above^^

If you're happy with your work environment and your salary, I'd stay the course. Eventually you will most likely get paired up with another journeyman.

There are some good electricians out there that just aren't good at teaching, or expressing themselves. It's just a personality thing.


----------



## bostonPedro (Nov 14, 2017)

It would be nice to have a mentor but my feeling is that an apprentice is better served by being exposed to various parts of what we do. 
I happen to see apprentices think that they "need" to know everything as an apprentice which is basically 5 years. To put it kindly you actually dont know chit so dont stress about it. As you get exposed to the different facets of our industry you will eventually favor different parts of it and will excel in those parts but even then always look to learn about all parts so never be afraid to ask someone who is doing something you are not familiar with what they doing. Warning though...Some will tell you nothing because they are dinks who like keeping others ignorant in order to protect their job so dont get pissed but just realize them for what they truly are-insecure. Others will not see you as competition and will gladly show you things and when you meet these kind of people treasure it because it is becoming rare.
I have worked with both types. I know chitloads of shortcuts and effective methods because I asked people questions as an older apprentice(4th and 5th year) and junior jman and luckily the older crew liked teaching. Just remember to look out for those that take the time to teach you. It can be as simple as always volunteering to do the ****ty part of a job while they get the easier part, grabbing a ladder from them and putting it away etc etc etc . 

You will be learning until the day you retire


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)




----------



## Sblk55 (Sep 8, 2017)

I to agree with what these guys are saying. If everything else at work is good, you may learn more by trying to find the answers to your questions yourself. If you find you have questions not answered in the NEC ask these people here. I have been doing this for over 25 years and have learned a ton since finding this site. I thank everyone here for all their help.

Steve


----------



## abean707 (Apr 7, 2018)

Thanks for the all the info guys. I feel better about my situation. Wish I knew how useful these forums were years ago. Much appreciated.


----------



## paulengr (Oct 8, 2017)

People assume that someone that is good at their job makes the best mentor, or the best foreman and the results are often not good. That’s not true...different skills.

In this kind of work a lot of it is knowledge, things you get from books or Internet forums or manuals or classes or talking to someone or watching them.

But a lot of it is skills...something you only get by doing it hopefully with someone experienced and knows how to point out and correct bad habits early.

You need both but half of it you can get on your own and the second half sometimes doing it yourself trial and error. But depending on what it is “error” might be very dangerous so that’s where the experienced coaching is critical.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

Your journeyman is a good example of needing both a good trade school and very solid OJT. When I was an apprentice, I took what knowledge and skills I could from each journeyman I worked with. 
The very best and those with a bit of expertise like service work, fire alarm and cable splicing. The worst for me were large projects where there were dozens if not hundreds of electricians and we were all just a bunch of "installers".

It's good to see that you know the difference. You might be as far as your journeyman can take you. Not everyone is equipped the same.

Some of the posters here mentioned that they are always learning and learn from others on this forum. Just being here on this forum and being candid with others puts you head and shoulders above the typical electrician working with his tools.
There is no greater pride than seeing one of your apprentices elevate himself to a journeyman then foreman. 
I used to joke with my journeymen that didn't treat apprentices very well that one day they will be an old man on one of my jobs. It has happened more than once. :biggrin:
It's easy to be an apprentice and not having the responsibility for anything other than yourself.
You get to be a journeyman at the exact moment you realize how much you don't really know.
Our trade is massively deep and wide with scores of speciality niches everywhere you look. This provides you with opportunity to seek out what you enjoy and of course what makes the best use of your time for the money you want to make. 

Right now your job is to be on time or even better, early.
Don't be afraid to be the first one to get dirty
And work hard and go home safe and tired.
This is all that will be asked of you.


----------



## eddy current (Feb 28, 2009)

abean707 said:


> He is a journeyman that got his license without going to school/training.


??? 
How does someone become a licensed journeyman without going to school?

Is that allowed there? Is there a test he passed to get this “license”?


----------



## tjb (Feb 12, 2014)

There are some older electricians still in the field who were grandfathered in. Not even sure they all had to sit for the test. Not to mention they tested when the code book was like twenty pages (I exaggerate).


----------



## Switchgear277 (Mar 18, 2017)

eddy current said:


> abean707 said:
> 
> 
> > He is a journeyman that got his license without going to school/training.
> ...


. In some states in the non union sector the contractor does not have to register your time and their is no mandated schooling . In nj

The contractor dosnt have to register you and your time is not 
Documented . Theirs an apprentice program that’s federally approved 
But it’s not mandatory so if you cnt 
Pay for it your outa luck .

So on non union in nj the term mechanic or journeyman gets 
Passed around very loosely 
You could have a guy 3 years In ,and he’s good at bending pipe and circuits and

Hes called a jman being paid 20 
Ph . Theirs no system to it .

That’s why I like the ibew bc theirs
An actual apprenticeship that you have to earn befor you call yourself a journeyman.

I wrked for a few companies in nj 
Non union and never meet anyone 
Going to school or in an approved apprentiship program . 

Guys we’re callimg them selves mechanics and journeyman all the time .


----------

